# Just Stopping By To Say Hi



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

doubt anyone recognizes me. but for the old timers that do, howdy!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Good to see ya... How have things been?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ægir said:


> Good to see ya... How have things been?


ayyy. been busy with work and a girlfriend. howre your tanks?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Narrowed it down to 1, the rhom I have had from 2004ish... Still help out with the big saltwater setup when I can.

Moved to Texas for work about 2 years ago, which takes up 90% of my time.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Just stopping bye.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Haha, I love the way the OGs stop in every now and then.
P-Fury will never die man... will never die.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yugiooooo! haha i just stopped in today, trying to get back into this hobby, had barbs for a couple years but a green terror is the goal


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> yugiooooo! haha i just stopped in today, trying to get back into this hobby, had barbs for a couple years but a green terror is the goal


Hey man... good to see you coming back to the hobby, I recently got back into it too with the purchase of 50 exos.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Bring this forum back from the dead!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

timmy said:


> Bring this forum back from the dead!


Good luck, have been trying for some time now.

Not as many people in the hobby anymore


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ægir said:


> Bring this forum back from the dead!


Good luck, have been trying for some time now.

Not as many people in the hobby anymore
[/quote]

Kinda sad, back in 04-05 I would be on this forum for hours a night replying to topics. Now its just myself and you, lol.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

There are lots of OG members that stop in occasionally... but its mostly just an archive of good information for people to use. For some reason new members dont care about posting, they just search and go


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ægir said:


> There are lots of OG members that stop in occasionally... but its mostly just an archive of good information for people to use. For some reason new members dont care about posting, they just search and go


I just pop in once in awhile when I'm baked, bored, single and basically have no life.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> There are lots of OG members that stop in occasionally... but its mostly just an archive of good information for people to use. For some reason new members dont care about posting, they just search and go


I just pop in once in awhile when I'm baked, bored, single and basically have no life.








[/quote]

DORK


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Hyphen,

one of the few names I recognize man!! just cleaned out an old tank for a move. Gonna set it up with some natts in the new house. I haven't logged in here in ages, It used to be off the hook, looks like things have slowed down somewhat around here...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

micus said:


> Hyphen,
> 
> one of the few names I recognize man!! just cleaned out an old tank for a move. Gonna set it up with some natts in the new house. I haven't logged in here in ages, It used to be off the hook, looks like things have slowed down somewhat around here...


I get depressed every time I log in. I used to serf this forum for hours each night along with 100's of other hobbyists.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

timmy said:


> Hyphen,
> 
> one of the few names I recognize man!! just cleaned out an old tank for a move. Gonna set it up with some natts in the new house. I haven't logged in here in ages, It used to be off the hook, looks like things have slowed down somewhat around here...


I get depressed every time I log in. I used to serf this forum for hours each night along with 100's of other hobbyists.
[/quote]

I do know what you mean man... it's like an old neighborhood ya come back and visit from time to time... all the homes are vacant, the lawns have turned brown, maybe one broken-down car left to rust in a driveway... a tumbleweed lazily rolls down the street...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Hyphen,
> 
> one of the few names I recognize man!! just cleaned out an old tank for a move. Gonna set it up with some natts in the new house. I haven't logged in here in ages, It used to be off the hook, looks like things have slowed down somewhat around here...


I get depressed every time I log in. I used to serf this forum for hours each night along with 100's of other hobbyists.
[/quote]

I do know what you mean man... it's like an old neighborhood ya come back and visit from time to time... all the homes are vacant, the lawns have turned brown, maybe one broken-down car left to rust in a driveway... a tumbleweed lazily rolls down the street...








[/quote]

I TRY TO VIST ONCE EVERY COUPLE WEEKS. TO SEE WHERE THINGS ARE GOING. IS THERE ANYWAY TO SEND OUT A EMAIL BLAST TO ALL MEMBERS WITH ATTACHED EMAIL?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would have to look into it... odds are it would go to their spam folder.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

We do pop in from time to time, not been on for a long time but not had fish for a lot no time either.


----------



## Liquid1 (Jun 1, 2017)

yeap, I remember a few of you. Good to see some of you still around, its been forever..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey old timers, glad to see the page is still hanging on


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Oooh its been so long..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

/post


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

/feels


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

It only been a year or so since last time I stopped bye, still have my s. Manny s. Mac. And rhom.

Hope all is well everyone


----------



## MikeFloyd (Apr 20, 2019)

ZOSICK said:


> It only been a year or so since last time I stopped bye, still have my s. Manny s. Mac. And rhom.
> 
> Hope all is well everyone


Good to hear! Good to see you and some others again


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Played cod4 remastered the other day reminded me of playing with a few people from here way back in the day. Anyone play warzone?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Played cod4 remastered the other day reminded me of playing with a few people from here way back in the day. Anyone play warzone?


I think I was one of em... Havent played much after season 3. Drop me a Pm and I will add you when i get moved and setup.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey fellas 🤙


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I completely understand after last successful batch i drop off also...


----------

